# Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie



## hansi1984 (30. Sep. 2011)

Hi

Ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich war jetzt 14 Tage im Urlaub und als ich zurück kam war der Teich wie gewohnt noch Glasklar aber an der Teichfolie hat sich ein grüner Algenteppich gebildet der wie angewachsen ist. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich dagegen tun kann?

Danke erstmal


----------



## santos (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Habe das selbe Problem,hilft nur manuelles abfischen (bei mir zumindest) 
Aber ich denke es gibt schlimmeres.
Jedoch hat ein College mir gestern erzählt,es gäbe auch Bakterien die das Wachstum der Algen bekämpfen,so würden Sie nur noch Ca 2 cm lang werden und nicht 20cm. Vielleicht konnte ich helfen oder jemand anderes kennt diese Bakterien


----------



## hansi1984 (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Abfischen kann ich sie nicht, hab es schon mit der Hand versucht aber negativ.


----------



## bayernhoschi (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Hallo Hansi,

wie lang sind den deine Algen?
Ich hatte dieses "Problem" auch.
Jedoch habe ich die Algen einfach Algen sein lassen da sie nicht Überhand nahmen und eine etwas bewachsene Folie immer noch besser aussschaut wie eine blanke schwarze!

LG
Ralph


----------



## hansi1984 (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Hi

Ich sag mal die Algen sind so 4-8 cm lang aber es sieht nicht besonderst schön aus.


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*



hansi1984 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal die Algen sind so 4-8 cm lang aber es sieht nicht besonderst schön aus.


Schnapp dir nen Foto und zeig und Bilder.

Dann lässt sich das besser beurteilen.


----------



## Nori (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Jede Art von Pflanzen, auch wenn es Algen sind, schauen doch schöner aus als eine blanke Teichfolie - also willst du einen Teich oder einen sterilen Pool?  

Gruß Nori


----------



## Eisbärli (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Hi,
habe auch den leichten Algenflaum ca 2cm an der Folie, der ist den ganzen Sommer über gleich geblieben. 
Meine Fische "grasen " gerde darin.

Gruß Bodo


----------



## wasserm (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Also bei mir ist es das Gleiche.Die Algen sind wie ein dicker Flaum auf meiner Ufermatte,welche den gesamten Teich abdeckt.
Ich habe sie als Schutz für die EPDM-Folie im gesamten Teich,da ich Granulat
und Feinkies als Substrat In ca.20-22cm Stärke habe.
Anfangs habe ich versucht den Flaum zu entfernen ,aber dann gemerkt ,daß sich die Fische,Libellenlarven und der Krebsnachwuchs  in ihm sauwohl fühlen.

Grün ist mein Untergrund sowieso,auch die Wände.Da lasse ich lieber den Tieren ihre Fressweide und ihre Versteckmöglichkeiten.Länger als 2-3cm 
werden die Algen scheinbar nicht.
  Gruss aus Haltern am See.


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Servus



> Da lasse ich lieber den Tieren ihre Fressweide und ihre Versteckmöglichkeiten.


----------



## hansi1984 (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Hi

Fotos gibt es erst morgen im Laufe des Tages.
Ich finde diesen langen Algenteppich aber nicht schön und möchte eigentlich auch wissen warum der sich aus heiterem Himmel bildet.

Danke euch


----------



## tolldiving (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*



hansi1984 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Fotos gibt es erst morgen im Laufe des Tages.
> Ich finde diesen langen Algenteppich aber nicht schön und möchte eigentlich auch wissen warum der sich aus heiterem Himmel bildet.
> ...



Hi Hansi,

Nitrate, Phosphate sind Nährstoffe für Fadenalgen und Endprodukte des normalen Stickstoffkreislaufs bzw. Phosphate sind auch im Futter.
Eisenhaltiges Frischwasser z.B. aus Brunnen ist ebenso wachstumsfördernd.
Weiterhin begünstigt klares Wasser den Algenbewuchs und pH-Werte über 8

Falls Du die Möglickeit zur Bestimmung dieser PArameter hast, wirst Du es sehen.

Systematische To Do's:

- sparsamer Füttern, oft fangen die Fische dann an die Fadenalgen abzugrasen auf der Suche nach Futter
- regelmäßiger Wasserwechsel mit "unbelastetem" Frischwasser 
- manuelles Entfernen 
- Eintrüben des Wassers für einige Tage mit Tonmineralpulver oder Huminsäure
- Speisesalz oder evtl. Peroxydpulver auf die Algen streuen, aber dann auch Wasserwechsel durchführen wenn die dinger sich ablösen, da Du sonst die gebundenen Nährstoffe s.o., durch den Zersetzungsprozess wieder im Wasser gelöst drin hast und das Spiel von vorne los geht
- verwende keine AntiFadenalgenmittel mit Kupfer, Zinkzusätzen bzw ohne entsprechende Deklaration was drin ist

Gruß,
rudi


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Hallo bin froh das ich diesen Teppich habe und meine Koi essen in auch gern . Glaube das er sogar für gutes Wasser mit sorgt . Gruss


----------



## hansi1984 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

So hier sind jetzt mal ein paar Fotos der Algen.


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Hallo ich habe mal Fadenalgenvernichter ins Wasser gegeben und nach ein paar Tagen sah das ganze auch so aus . In dem Wasser sind zu viele Nerstoffe


----------



## Remon (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

*Hatte oft das gleiche Problem, scheine es aber jetzt im Griff zu haben. In dem Bereich wo bei mir die längeren Fadenalgen auf der Folie sind schrubbe ich sie mit einem Gummibesen (vom Aldi). Anschließend hole das Gröbste mit einem Kecher heraus und lasse den Rest den Filter machen. Ich habe ein Bogensiebfilter, da bleiben die Algen hängen und verstopfen nicht den Filter.*


----------



## hansi1984 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Was könnte man gegen zu viele Nährstoffe tun?


----------



## santos (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Vielleicht könntest du Bilder von deinem Teich einstellen dann könnte man weiter schauen.
Vielleicht würde durch regen erde in den Teich gespült,oder auch über Blätter von bäumen Usw. Gibt viele Faktoren.
Aber bei mir lösen sich die Algen mittlerweile von selbst auf. Vielleicht hast du ja auch das Glück.
Hast du viele pflanzen im Teich? Diese verwerten nämlich auch die Nährstoffe,bei mir hilft z.b. __ hornkraut super gut.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*



hansi1984 schrieb:


> Was könnte man gegen zu viele Nährstoffe tun?


Weniger Füttern, falls Du das tust.


----------



## hansi1984 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Erde durch Regenwasser kann nicht rein kommen das ist unmöglich zumal es hier schon 14 Tage nicht geregnet hat. Ich werde mal weniger füttern, die Zeit ist ja eh bald vorbei.


----------



## tolldiving (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasser klar, aber Algenteppich an der Folie*

Oder einfach mal *LESEN* was in Deinem Thread weiter oben steht 

Weniger füttern ist zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht das Mittel der Wahl.


----------

